# Fog Machine Reserve Tank



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Anybody ever put some sort of reserve tank on a fog machine? My Chauvet 1300 was pumping out some serious fog at my Halloween party last weekend but I had to refill it and it ran out again I figure that if I hooked up an airtight hose to the cap I could get a siphon from another container. I may need to experiment.


----------

